# North Pine 09Sep14... Koala counting has got whiskers…



## Beekeeper

Koala counting has got whiskers&#8230;

One of my grand-daughters is competing in sprint events at the regionals being held at the Gold Coast tomorrow and Wednesday. Proud grandies always attend these type events&#8230; it's great to see your kin competing, especially when they come up trumps!

All this means is that I wouldn't have time to clean four reels that I would use if I fished out the front at Scarby today, so I opted to use one rod/reel and troll the North Pine instead.

So&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; there I was trolling the koolie down the South Pine to the Junction (where it meets the North Pine)&#8230; hang a rightie and head down past the Deep Water Bend boat-ramp (where I caught a jewie last week)&#8230; have a piddle, then back with the current for a couple of hours.

I trolled all my best spots where I've previously caught flatties, tailor and jew, but today they all seemed conspicuous by their absence.

After a fair period of non-compliance by the finny ones, I usually begin to notice wild-life, and having already spotted a couple of roos downstream of the two road-bridges, I began searching the trees for koalas.

By the time I reached a spot where the bank has collapsed, leaving a yellow patch of earth, (hence forth and forevermore to be known as Yellow-patch) I had counted 8 koalas, and as the fishing inactivity had intensified somewhat, I had spotted 7 on the way back and was zooming my sight in on what was shaping up to be the eighth when the damn reel began peeling off line.

Knowing that this particular area was quite shallow, I quite wrongly assumed it was really a snag and not a fish, but upon grabbing a handful of line was rewarded with the pulsing pull of a piscatorial adversary.

Fish on!!!!

Koalas forgotten, I released the rod and got into it!

At first, I thought large flattie, then as the fight continued, jewie came to mind&#8230; a bit of head shaking then&#8230;(both jew and flatties do that) but I'm almost convinced that it's a jewie. Under the yak, out and away&#8230; back under the yak, and finally a bit of colour&#8230; silver!

Gotta be a jewie!

Wrong again! This thing had whiskers!

Bloody Hell! I'd just caught the biggest &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Threadfin Salmon I'd ever seen! Into the net with it and photos, then measurement&#8230; 83cm!
















What a lovely looking fish! I release most of my fish caught, but I've heard so much about the eating qualities of this species&#8230; this one's destined for the table!

Fish wrapped in wet towel, I trolled on, complete with a facial grin that just wouldn't go away. Don't care if I don't catch anything else&#8230; I'm at peace with the world!

Paddled on back to the launch area, koolie further unmolested&#8230; then went about my kayak cleaning.

Would you believe, to complete the nature thing, here is a scrub-turkey casually walking within six feet of me. I was amazed&#8230; I've always found these birds quite shy of humans, but this one couldn't care less that I was there&#8230; just slowly wandered away and disappeared into the nearby bush.








More thready piccies at home, and when weighed came up at 4kg.








I'm happy with that!

Cheers all... Jimbo


----------



## cam07

Cool, but did you find any koalas


----------



## Guest

Well written. Nice fish.

If scrub turkeys are normally shy, the lot that live around my last house were the exception that proved the rule. They'd strut along the middle of the road holding up traffic then wander into your yard, unphased that you were doing things in the garden. Not quite like pets but very little fear of humans or concern about there may be cats or dogs about.


----------



## kayakone

Great report Jimbo and I am insanely jealous of you getting a thread fin on an HB. Another Australia wide fishing forum suggests targeting them in 20 metres of water on live bait, and at night. That's a far cry from your success. Congratulations.

BTW, he rang me only after he finished off the salmon. Dirty rotten bastard....no visitors welcome!


----------



## paulsod

Hi Jim

Nice catch, I always thought they were a bony fish, turns out they are a good eating fish.
Learn something new ever day!

Also when they started the Petrie to Kippa-ring Rail Line Project they estimated 60 Koalas.
The Koala people said it was likely double that at 120, well if I got my facts right it turn out over 200 and closer to 300 between Petrie and Kippa-ring.
So plenty of Koala spotting especially now the train line has taken quite a bit of their range.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## killer

Nice fush, Jumbo.


----------



## squidlips

Well done Jim! I'm jealous as per usual! I'm always amazed by the range of species you catch up your way!

Now, on a different note I notice that you are still paddling that old sit-in around! Surely it must be time to upgrade to barracuda?! Oh, wait - I just happen to have one for sale... :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper

squidlips said:


> Ouch!!!!! That wasn't subtle at all Jim! I thought I might have got a trade in offer on the old Suzi at the very least! :lol:


Subtlety never has been my specialty  The Suzimobile has seen much better days... has been around the clock three times, plus... on the second motor and still not lookin' too flash... the rust monster has taken great chunks, and one of these days the law will direct it towards the dump... that could mean the last of my kayakin' days unless I can wheel it to the water.

Guess I'll just have to keep on pluggin' along until that happens.

Cheers mate... Jimbo


----------



## AdrianK

That's an awesome fish!
Major envy!


----------



## gegan

Great fish that - can I ask where you put in? I'm normally going from Deepwater Bend which is pretty busy. I was thinking down at the end of Bald Hills road might be better. Thanks.


----------



## Beekeeper

gegan said:


> Great fish that - can I ask where you put in? I'm normally going from Deepwater Bend which is pretty busy. I was thinking down at the end of Bald Hills road might be better. Thanks.


1

That's where I launch, gegan... will be there in the morning just prior to dawn... only because of the stinkin' Sou Easter makin' whitecaps out the front at Scarby. 

Might see you there sometime.

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone

Beekeeper
That's where I launch said:


> Hope you get blown over. Don't rescue him Gegan.....he can do that himself. :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper

Six hours of trolling... results? one dinky little dusky flathead 26cm!

Check out the size of the flatty in relation to the lure size.



But... spotted 12 koalas on the way to Petrie road bridges, and 12 on the way back.

Jimbo


----------



## gegan

Beekeeper said:


> gegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great fish that - can I ask where you put in? I'm normally going from Deepwater Bend which is pretty busy. I was thinking down at the end of Bald Hills road might be better. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> That's where I launch, gegan... will be there in the morning just prior to dawn... only because of the stinkin' Sou Easter makin' whitecaps out the front at Scarby.
> 
> Might see you there sometime.
> 
> Jimbo
Click to expand...

Thanks Jimbo

Hopefully out tomorrow, I'm on a grey Viking Esprit.

Greg


----------



## gegan

I went from Bald Hills this morning, dropped a flathead near the boat on about my fifth cast with a soft plastic. Didn't get another touch. Trolled a micro mullet for a little over an hour without a touch before trying sp again. Lots of mullet jumping, saw a possum and a large ray, but no koalas!


----------



## gegan

I went from Bald Hills this morning, dropped a flathead near the boat on about my fifth cast with a soft plastic. Didn't get another touch. Trolled a micro mullet for a little over an hour without a touch before trying sp again. Lots of mullet jumping, saw a possum and a large ray, but no koalas!


----------



## Beekeeper

Greg said... Hopefully out tomorrow, I'm on a grey Viking Esprit.

Hi Greg... I did the Bald Hills launch myself today... probably won't see you on the water unless you fish on Mondays, Wednesdays or Fridays... I don't fish weekends cos I'm an old retired fart who chooses the quieter days with less boat traffic.

I found this fellow floating almost dead on the North Pine. Not often you see them inert on the water... usually they're zipping around hunting food.










I hit the water at 0430, trolled up to Petrie and back... for the outstanding results of........ one small cattie!










I took a whiting popper outfit as well and took time out from paddling to work it a bit in shallows where I thought could be productive, but had no follows or hits.

Eight koalas were spotted on the way up from the Junction (Nth & Sth Pine) to Petrie, and the same on the way back.

Met up with a couple of Hobie craft yakkers as I beached the Acadia and prepared for home at 0930.

Cheers all...

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone

gegan said:


> I went from Bald Hills this morning, dropped a flathead near the boat on about my fifth cast with a soft plastic. Didn't get another touch. Trolled a micro mullet for a little over an hour without a touch before trying sp again. Lots of mullet jumping, saw a possum and a large ray, but no koalas!


The koalas are in the trees. The flathead in the water. :lol:


----------



## Beekeeper

Greg... mostly I see the furry ones beginning past the sixteen overhead wires as I troll upstream to Petrie... usually on the left side... have only seen a couple on the other side.

They don't seem to inhabit the other areas ie South Pine along the way to and from the launch site, or below the junction to the Houghton Highway. At least, I haven't seen them there.

I've seen roos downstream of Deep Water Bend and right the way up to the Junction.

Jimbo


----------



## gegan

Hey Jimbo have you had any success with the surface poppers before? I haven't tried them, only sp's and trolled hb's.


----------



## Beekeeper

Very limited success, Greg... and only undersized versions... but... the more you try, and refine your skills, the more chances you get.

At least, that's what I keep telling myself.

I've never seen plover chicks before, and that's why I took the following shots.




























Cheers...
Jimbo


----------



## gegan

Every year about August or September we have one or two plover chicks in our street. I think normally they seem to have two chicks but only one seems to ever survive to adolescence. It's great watching them grow up!

I managed a 42cm flathead out of the South Pine late this afternoon on a 3 inch hardbodied lure. It was in the dead end straight out from the boat ramp. Didn't get another touch!


----------



## Beekeeper

For a change, I headed up the Pumicestone Passage with poppers, and worked my little arse off for one very large donut! I couldn't even troll up a flattie travelling to and from my whiting attempts. The blank space following this depicts all photos of fish caught by me today!

:lol: 
Jimbo

PS... I've never caught anything in that dead area. Apparently that strip used to be the main stream until the gravel extractors got to work and changed the river entirely by blocking it off. Was told by a local the other day that the dead area to which you referred, used to be a hot-spot for huge whiting.

J


----------



## gegan

That's interesting Jimbo - I've only been there twice and have hooked a flathead each time. Haven't tried fishing for whiting though.


----------

